# OT: Amp for V-Drums any recomends?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If this is blah blah move it yea.

So, I am wondering. I know some of you guys have experience with v-drums and I don't. What are some amps that you would recommend for them?

The current amp is a (to be filled in) which is a poorly reviewed solid state amp that ooo 10 or 15 years old. The best description of it is "it sounds bad" :/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not well-versed enough to know if "v-drums" is some particular device or application, or is a more generic reference. However, the requisite properties of the amp are nearly always rooted in the anticipated dynamic range of the input signal. Even if the average signakl level is much lower, there will likely be brief peaks where the amp is called upon to deliver 5-10 times the amount of power. So if you're using something for some form of electronic percussion, and especially sampled percussion, you're going to need a lot of clean headroom.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you Mark.

Buy Roland V-Compact Series TD-4S Electronic Drum Set | Complete Electronic Drum Sets | Musician's Friend

That is the kit she bought.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

The amp that Roland bundles with them is a powered monitor and optional sub - I use a yorkville mp6 and a wedge and it sounds great - I imagine any decent keyboard amp would work


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok I have a yorkville mp8 but you lost me on the wedge?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ok I have a yorkville mp8 but you lost me on the wedge?


Just a PA monitor or main - 12" or 15"


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

snacker said:


> Just a PA monitor or main - 12" or 15"



 gotcha!!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

We run our TD-8 through the PA and it sounds great. It makes it a lot easier to mix it with the other instruments and vocals.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

....all of which makes the recommendation for a keyboard or PA amp spot on.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> ....all of which makes the recommendation for a keyboard or PA amp spot on.


I'd also recommend a keyboard amp. When I was with my last band I used to run my Roland VG-8 and GR-33 through a couple of Peavey KB-300s.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the Yorkville stuff. I have a substantial amount of their gear.

Here's an alternatve that will work very well with V-Drums. They're not cheap though. I think the street price is aroud $800 a bin.

QSC - K Series 12


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I like the Yorkville stuff. I have a substantial amount of their gear.
> 
> Here's an alternatve that will work very well with V-Drums. They're not cheap though. I think the street price is aroud $800 a bin.
> 
> QSC - K Series 12


LOL yes a wee steep at this time for her or I. Need next a speaker (also gotta be big time budget for now). I am going to send her my MP8, I just put up a thread asking HOW do I do that >.< I am thinking greyhound, I can send it from here easy to Lexington and have her and her sister get it from there. BUT, I have never shipped anything other than small boxes for like 10 bucks south before.


----------

